# Extremely High Clutch Engagement Point



## Wolverine04 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey everyone-- I just bought my GTO a couple months ago and need some wisdom from those more experienced than I.

I've been driving my '04 6spd for a couple months, but it just recently developed an annoying clutch problem. Within a week, my pedal went from an excellent feeling, mid-travel engagement to an extremely high(within 1" of the top) with absolutely no feel. It's suddenly very hard to engage smoothly and while it's not slipping, I'm worried that it's not applying proper pressure and will shorten the life of the clutch.

From what I understand, there is no way to adjust the stock master cylinder for a lower engagement point. The reservoir is full, and while a bit dark, the fluid doesn't seem overly contaminated or sludgy.

I'm not a rookie manual driver and I baby the car, so I HIGHLY doubt I blew through that much friction material in a week(There's only 30k miles on the car). Does anyone have any words of wisdom for me?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant say if its related but my 93 Toyota pickup was doing the same thing. It turned out to be a cracked clutch fork. When ever I pushed in the clutch, even if it was all the way to the floor, I still had to smash it into gear. The fork was flexing when I pushed in the clutch. Slapped in a new one and it was like new again.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would look at the salve. Is there any fluid on the floor or near it? Also might be worth bleeding it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bleed the clutch. 

Also with my experiance with hydro clutches is the engagement/disengagement is withen the first few inches of clutch petal traval.


----------

